# Car & Driver on E90



## Rmart (Feb 20, 2002)

http://www.caranddriver.com/article.asp?section_id=21&article_id=8909


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

Interesting they called the E90 designation a "code name", rather than what it is...a designator of the new generation of 3 series.


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

"...hip/thorax side airbags..."

:wow: What will they think of next...


----------



## epc (Dec 24, 2001)

"standard run-flat tires"

I hate that.


----------



## Craps_Player (Nov 29, 2003)

"Codenamed E90, the new 3 is bigger...and promises to be better."

I think this is a case where bigger is NOT better... :eeps:


----------



## abqhudson (Dec 22, 2001)

*What he said. X2*

"standard run-flat tires"

"I hate that".

A real problem for me.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Hmmm-

-I've read in several places that the e90 will not get active steering.
-the brake drying feature does sound a bit ridiculous. I really wish the Germans would stop spending their energy on ridiculous features and concentrate on improving the quality, and ergonomics of the stuff that matters 99% of the time. Once they master that, then they can go ahead and add gee-whiz features.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Active steering is optional


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

robg said:


> Hmmm-
> 
> -I've read in several places that the e90 will not get active steering.
> -the brake drying feature does sound a bit ridiculous. I really wish the Germans would stop spending their energy on ridiculous features and concentrate on improving the quality, and ergonomics of the stuff that matters 99% of the time. Once they master that, then they can go ahead and add gee-whiz features.


Mercedes has the brake drying "feature" on their cars too don't they? Hmmm...I would have thought the first tap of the pedal on disk brakes would take of any moisture problems. :tsk:


----------



## bluetree211 (Apr 19, 2004)

I want to know when BMW is going to do the obligatory throwback design to pay homage to their roots like ford did with the mustang


----------



## Alstoy (Nov 11, 2004)

*Active steering*



robg said:


> Hmmm-
> 
> -I've read in several places that the e90 will not get active steering.
> 
> I thought it was an option. Anyone heard about the SMG being an option? I would love to add this on.


----------



## jgrgnt (Apr 27, 2002)

bluetree211 said:


> I want to know when BMW is going to do the obligatory throwback design to pay homage to their roots like ford did with the mustang


I kinda like it.


----------



## dallasfan824 (Nov 21, 2004)

jgrgnt said:


> I kinda like it.


just from a styling point of view I really don't like it. Very un euro. The E90, to me, looks more Japanses than German. The back end looks more like a Taures than a BMW. But I guess looks are totally subjective. But I see the E36 and E46 designes are more "timeless" and graceful than I do the E90, which will look outdated by the time the design goes though its 7 year cycle.

IMHO


----------



## STEVE46 (Aug 25, 2004)

You know, I don't mind the interior that much except for that big honkin' oddly shaped steering wheel. Why is BMW using that on it's cars now? So ugly.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

abqhudson said:


> "standard run-flat tires"
> 
> "I hate that".
> 
> A real problem for me.


 :stupid:


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Desertnate said:


> Mercedes has the brake drying "feature" on their cars too don't they? Hmmm...I would have thought the first tap of the pedal on disk brakes would take of any moisture problems. :tsk:


By the time you tap, it's already done for you. I can already see myself getting a car with no thrills. Do you think they will put them on the E90 M3?


----------



## Will_325i (Jan 27, 2004)

0-60 in 6 seconds? I assume that's the 330. What about the 325?

I wouldn't mind more HP, but has the weight changed?

They claim the body shell is lighter, but what about the whole car?


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Rmart said:


> http://www.caranddriver.com/article.asp?section_id=21&article_id=8909


I like the width increase of 3.1 inches. I hope that equates to more leg and thigh room. I find my right leg very confined because of the intruding transmission hump.


----------



## jsc (Sep 3, 2003)

ff said:


> "New brake-drying feature gently rubs brake pads on the rotors to help keep the pad surface dry."
> 
> :rofl: Didn't realize that wet brakes were a big problem. Good thing pads are covered under the maintenance warranty, because you're gonna need plenty of them if they're always in contact with the rotors. I wonder how long it will be until they have to start replacing warped rotors...?.


At 120km/h it normally takes a few tenths of a second to completely remove water from a brake rotor, during which time the water acts as a lubricating layer. That would equate to about 3 metres (or about 10 feet) of extra distance travelled for each tenth of a second before the brakes are dry - quite a distance in an emergency situation.

I believe the brake drying feature only occurs when rain is detected, and then only for a fraction of a second, probably not increasing wear appreciably. I don't believe the Mercedes that have had this feature for a few years have shown abnormal brake wear.


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

Will_325i said:


> 0-60 in 6 seconds? I assume that's the 330. What about the 325?
> 
> I wouldn't mind more HP, but has the weight changed?
> 
> They claim the body shell is lighter, but what about the whole car?


Model for model, it is the same as the old car. Some versions are actually lighter than the cars they replace, some are heavier - but by no more than 20 kg or so. And given that these comparisons are made with relatively sparsely equipped E46s, I would imagine those 20kg merely to make up for the increased equipment count in the E90 (much of which was standard in the E46 for a lot of markets anyway) as opposed to reflecting incremental obesity problems.


----------

